# Fuel Additives and Webasto heater



## arvy (May 9, 2005)

Does any body know that if you put fuel additives in your tank if it will have any effect good or bad to the Webasto Heating system.


Thanks in advance, Alan.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

doubt it ...

but why have you not added a seperate "tank" that you can fill with red diesel for the heating and pay half price ????


----------



## arvy (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the prompt reply Spatz1, yes good idea to use red diesel for the heating but I dont fancy trying to fit one, and any way I dont think there would be room for another tank.

Alan.


----------

